# favorite PO's to either teach or be taught



## Jonny Boy (11 Apr 2005)

hey i was just wondering what everyones favorite PO's are. it can be either your favorite to teach or your favorite to learn.

you can have up to 3 votes if you like more than one PO's.


----------



## Saorse (11 Apr 2005)

I'm definitely a fan of teaching bushcraft: can't get any more interactive than that!


----------



## sgt_mandal (11 Apr 2005)

if u had the option of aircrew survival.................it would help lol............


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Apr 2005)

i chose Drill, Instructional Techniques, and Leadership

Drill: because i enjoy taking the brand new green star cadets and showing them exactly what the proper way to perform drill is. too many of my senior NCOs have had bad drill instructors, and they themselves have picked up the bad habits.

Instructional Techniques: since i have been involved with the NSCE Testing on a provincial level for the past 4 years, i like to think i know what is expected of the cadets. I have not had a cadet fail NSCE when i was the one instructing them. this way i can guarantee that they will be meeting the requriements, and i know that the future of the cadet corps will be a successful one.

Leadership: I have noticed that the Cpls and MCpls have poor leadership, and i like having a hands on approach to their professional development. I like to think that I am making a difference.

"The only way to guarantee success is to get in there and do it yourself."


----------



## sgt_mandal (11 Apr 2005)

they don't have bad leadership, as they are still pretty junior, they havn't developed their leadership abilities and potential as much as someone more senior to them.


----------



## condor888000 (11 Apr 2005)

Go 414.......all I'm saying......


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Apr 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> if u had the option of aircrew survival.................it would help lol............



there you go air crew survival. feel free to tell me some more air cadet ones that i may not have.

- hutch


----------



## sgt_mandal (11 Apr 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Go 414.......all I'm saying......


lol if u wanna play like that............Go 418, 419, and 483 ...........all _I'M_ saying


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Apr 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> they don't have bad leadership, as they are still pretty junior, they havn't developed their leadership abilities and potential as much as someone more senior to them.


im talking about my silver stars

i know they are not as develloped as myself, but there is a certain level of intelligence that i expect from them, that they just aren't achieving


----------



## sgt_mandal (11 Apr 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> they just aren't achieving



yet............with good instruction, things like that come in time............


----------



## Trinity (11 Apr 2005)

favorite


Taught by a very strict and unfunny sgt.

Defecation and Urination in an NBCW environment.

Students can never keep a straight face!

(edit.. WHOOPS..  didn't realize this was in a CIC thread. But my answer still stands. Just wait until you have that lecture)


----------



## Duke (11 Apr 2005)

Trinity, 

Did you perhaps mean defecation as opposed to deification?

I know that there are times I thank heaven when I 'sit down' '1st thing in the morning' but I'm pretty sure (at the risk of being blasphemious) that the two are different!


			
				Trinity said:
			
		

> Deification and Urination in an NBCW environment.
> 
> Students can never keep a straight face!


   

Stop working on that essay!

Duke


----------



## Trinity (11 Apr 2005)

Thats what I get for actually USING the spell check feature!!!!

More attention is needed when I'm typing.  I might need to
go over those essays....  I think I may have forgotten to resurrect Jesus.


----------



## Dane (11 Apr 2005)

Public speaking, I laughed, I cried... I didn't pay attention.

It's fun, you get to hear stories which are ussually pretty funny, and pretty made up because the kids are like 13.


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Apr 2005)

i would say my favorite classes to teach are fundamental training, bushcraft and citezenship. i like citezenship and fundamental training the most because they are full of history. not only do i love learning history but i also love teaching cadets about history. weather it be there corps, affiliated units, or just plain army cadet history. since i am really good at history i like to teach it. i would rather have someone that knows what they are talking about teach that PO that someone that knows nothing about it. also i like teaching the class on medals. i have a whole bunch or ww1 and ww2 medals that i can use as training aids. hey what can i say i am a history nut.


----------



## tabernac (13 Apr 2005)

For our resident Sea Cadet(s) (me and perhaps 3 or 4 others) how about adding sailing??


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Apr 2005)

geeze i thought this was supposed to be the Army POs...if you want a Sea cadet one or an air cadet one, create your own darn poll   :dontpanic:


----------



## condor888000 (13 Apr 2005)

Create a poll?? ??? That requires effort.....and.................................................................sleep......................


----------



## tabernac (13 Apr 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> geeze i thought this was supposed to be the Army POs...if you want a Sea cadet one or an air cadet one, create your own darn poll    :dontpanic:



Thats what I thought until I saw the Air Crew survival option. Plus there aren't enough Sea Cadets to warrant needing a poll. 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25541.0.html 
This about sums it up as to why I shouldn't create a new poll. There were 13 voters, and 11 of them were Army cadets.

Edit: Grammar


----------



## condor888000 (13 Apr 2005)

Make that 14 with 11 army and 1 air.....................


----------



## tabernac (13 Apr 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Make that 14 with 11 army and 1 air.....................



Fine rub it in  >......


----------



## sgt_mandal (13 Apr 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Make that 14 with 11 army and 1 air.....................


1 air? you didn't vote?


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Apr 2005)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> For our resident Sea Cadet(s) (me and perhaps 3 or 4 others) how about adding sailing??



OK i added it, but just for you . lol



			
				ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> geeze i thought this was supposed to be the Army POs...if you want a Sea cadet one or an air cadet one, create your own darn poll   :dontpanic:



i know i started it with army..... but why not have the hole shabang?  i changed the question from army manuals to cadet manuals.


----------



## tabernac (14 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> OK i added it, but just for you . lol



Thank you, although I doubt sailing will over take bushcraft....


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Apr 2005)

probably not. bushcraft is pretty popular


----------



## condor888000 (14 Apr 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> 1 air? you didn't vote?



I voted right before I posted that....why did you vote too or something?


----------



## tabernac (14 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> probably not. bushcraft is pretty popular



For now, sailing is better, because I would rather have a sheet in my hand, a tiller extention in the other, wind blowing in my face, and a friend crewing for me, then have fun running through the woods > ;D (If someone could explain bushcraft to me, that would be nice, although I do know it is roughing it in the woods).


----------



## sgt_mandal (14 Apr 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> I voted right before I posted that....why did you vote too or something?



Like D'uh  :


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Apr 2005)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> For now, sailing is better, because I would rather have a sheet in my hand, a tiller extention in the other, wind blowing in my face, and a friend crewing for me, then have fun running through the woods > ;D (If someone could explain bushcraft to me, that would be nice, although I do know it is roughing it in the woods).



bush craft involves

PO EO-

01 select personal clothing and equipment
02 pack and carry individual clothing and equipment
03 applying the principals of safe toolcraft
04 assemble a survival kit
05 light a stove and lantern
06 discuss the principals of outdoor cooking with water procured in the Field
07 construct a shelter
08 fellow camp routine and discipline in the Field
09 discuss natural hazards
10 demonstrate a concern for the enviorment
11 tie a knot ( thumb, figure 8, reef knots, clove and half hitches)
12 light a fire
13 apply Field signals and formations
14 employ methods of environmentally safe waste disposal in the Field
15 maintain section equipment
16 tie a knot ( bowline, fishermans, square lashing)
17 identify bivouac site and all its various components
18 observe hiking techniques
19 prepare an expedition
20 discuss dangerous animals
21 employ voice procedures
22 discuss survival psychology and strategy
23 predict a change in weather
24 judge a distance
25 construct an improvised shelter.


----------



## q_1966 (15 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> bush craft involves
> 
> PO EO-
> 
> ...



Mine would have to be #14 employ methods of environmentally safe waste disposal in the Field


----------



## tabernac (15 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> bush craft involves
> 
> PO EO-
> 
> ...



Ok, I see, thanks for the explaination. Have any ground-pounders(cadets) been sailing?


----------



## tabernac (15 Apr 2005)

I'm guessing its safe to assume that none of you have gone sailing?

And just incase you dont know what Sailing is..... (it involves boats and big pieces of fabric, called sails, and sheets a.k.a. what you landlubbers call "ropes" :blotto: :blotto: > ;D)
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=Sailing


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Apr 2005)

no not to many army cadet do sailing, unless it is on there free time and not with cadets. you never know though.


----------



## tabernac (16 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> no not to many army cadet do sailing, unless it is on there free time and not with cadets. you never know though.



I do know that CSTC Vernon had purchased brand new 420s' to sail on Lake Kalamalka. Any one who has been there care to elaborate?


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 May 2005)

(SiC)CADET said:
			
		

> Bush craft is good cause it is interactive but map and compass is the best cause night nav and i am in an arty corp and we do not do recce patrols..... I hate that



hate what? doing recce patrols. they are a blast, and if we didn't have them i am sure you would say oh i wish we could do recce's.


----------



## Sgt. Aksentyev (12 May 2005)

I really like teaching Bushcraft, Map and Compass and Drill.


----------



## purple peguin (12 May 2005)

Bushcraft and marksmanship are my favorite!


----------



## tabernac (16 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> hate what? doing recce patrols. they are a blast, and if we didn't have them i am sure you would say oh i wish we could do recce's.


I think he hates the fact that they don't do recce patrols.


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 May 2005)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> I think he hates the fact that they don't do recce patrols.


oh well i think he needs to learn some proper English.  it doesn't make much sense


----------



## tabernac (17 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> oh well i think he needs to learn some proper English.   it doesn't make much sense



Actually, his sentence structure is fine, it makes perfect sence. If anything (I dont want to start a flame war), your reading skills could be just a bit better (and for that, so could your punctuation).


----------



## Saorse (17 May 2005)

Gettin' er back on track! 

Anyone else enjoy the feeling of teaching a drill lecture when the cadets really nail it?


----------



## Burrows (17 May 2005)

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> Gettin' er back on track!
> 
> Anyone else enjoy the feeling of teaching a drill lecture when the cadets really nail it?


 Agreed the feeling is great!


----------



## Pea (18 May 2005)

I personally really enjoyed teaching Leadership. I loved it when my cadets would learn a new skill, or gain confidence to help their section, or the rest of the corps out! Watching them gain leadership skills sure made me feel like I was doing my job. But I can't say I didn't enjoy teaching drill too. I very much enjoyed doing drill, and always went home pleased after a parade night where my cadets got the new drill movement just right!  ;D


----------



## dano (31 May 2005)

I really enjoyed teaching POEO 403.04 Assemble a survival Kit.

When I see the Green stars eyes light up like Christmas trees when I show them how to waterproof they're own matches and then test them after soaking them in water.. Great feeling!


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 May 2005)

Dano said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed teaching POEO 403.04 Assemble a survival Kit.
> 
> When I see the Green stars eyes light up like Christmas trees when I show them how to waterproof they're own matches and then test them after soaking them in water.. Great feeling!



how do you do that? i don't think I have been taught that before.

i like seeing all the different ways of starting a fire. has anyone tried Vaseline and cotton balls before?


----------



## dano (1 Jun 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> how do you do that? i don't think I have been taught that before.
> 
> i like seeing all the different ways of starting a fire. has anyone tried Vaseline and cotton balls before?



You just put candle wax over the matches...


----------



## cpl-cam (1 Jun 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Go 414.......all I'm saying......



414 defiantly, I also like 418 because even a monkey can learn it I like 417 because that's my future career of choice with the CF. 
I loathe 413... to quote me while I was on ITAC, in ground school, and studying 10 minutes before the start of the entrance exam, "$@#^ing clouds! You all look the #$%@ same!"

And to those of you not quite familiar with the wonderfull world of cadets:
413-meteorology
414-principles of flight
417-navigation
418-Radio comms


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (1 Jun 2005)

Well...because I'm on the "taught" end (only a corporal) I've always loved Drill and Leadership. We've have some pretty amazing WO's and above that make the classes fun but you learn a lot. Most kids at our corps don't like drill so they purposely don't even try...gr it makes me so mad! How hard is it to lift your knee up on a 90* angle?...Oh well some people are there because they want to be and some are there because they are forced into it. What Can You Do?.... :-\

1913_Cpl


----------



## condor888000 (3 Jun 2005)

F/Sgt Kessler said:
			
		

> 414 defiantly, I also like 418 because even a monkey can learn it I like 417 because that's my future career of choice with the CF.
> I loathe 413... to quote me while I was on ITAC, in ground school, and studying 10 minutes before the start of the entrance exam, "$@#^ing clouds! You all look the #$%@ same!"


Yeah 418's easy, just move mic to lips and talk.......417 is nice too, TV Makes Dumb Cadets! All you need to know.......
Met......:rage: Clouds should all be destroyed at birth.......or condensation......


----------



## cpl-cam (3 Jun 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Yeah 418's easy, just move mic to lips and talk.......417 is nice too, TV Makes Dumb Cadets! All you need to know.......
> Met......:rage: Clouds should all be destroyed at birth.......or condensation......


Well, I have a plan. We could speed up global warming they by raising the temperature of the atmoshphere so high that water vapour could not condense and must remain a gas. The only problem with this plan is we would then most likely have to come up with a new set of icao standards!


----------



## condor888000 (3 Jun 2005)

I like it!!! Except then no snow...........gotta think on that one.....


----------

